# Baked Fromage



## AllenOK (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been working on this the past several days at work.  It's based on an appetizer I had many years ago at a Zio's Italian restaurant.  I've never seen a recipe on this, so this is based on what I can remember from 12 years ago, plus what my culinary instincts tell me should go into it (as far as seasonings).

I did have one little snag while I was working on this.  I made the olive relish a couple of times, but it wasn't until yesterday evening, when I made a big batch of it to run for a special next week, that I realized what I thought was Kalamata Olives was actually pitted, canned cherries!  No wonder I was getting this odd sweet taste and soft texture in part of the relish!

BTW, several of the people I've had sample this can't get enough of it.  I'm hoping I have good luck with this special this week.  Last week, of the five specials we ran, three were mine, and we did really well on them.

Baked Fromage
Yields:  1 serving

For the Olive relish:
Olive oil, to moisten
1 - 2 T sliced black olives
2 large green olives, sliced
2 - 3 Kalamata Olives
1 T shallots, diced
-or- onions, diced
¼ t garlic, minced
1 T chopped tomatoes
Thyme, to taste
Oregano, to taste, optional
Rosemary, to taste, optional
Black pepper, to taste
For the Fromage:
Shredded Mozzarella
Shredded Provolone
Shredded Swiss
Shredded Jack
Shredded Asiago
Shredded Cheddar
To accompany:
Melba toast slices
-or- freshly-toasted bruschetta

	Preheat the oven to 350°F.
	Heat a sauté pan over medium heat.  Give the pan a small swirl of olive oil, remembering that the olives you add will have some natural fat in them as well.  Add the olives, shallots or onions, garlic, tomatoes, black pepper, thyme, rosemary, and oregano, if desired.  Cook for a minute or two, until the shallots or onions become translucent.  Remove from the heat and set aside.
	Thoroughly mix the cheeses together.  Place them in a wide, shallow bowl, such as a pasta bowl.  Place the Olive relish in the center.  Bake until the cheese is melted and slightly browned, about 10 minutes.  Serve warm, with Melba toast and a spoon for scooping.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 12, 2007)

It sounds really good, I wish I like olives.


----------



## decolady (Nov 22, 2007)

That sounds delicious!  Hope it did well as a special.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd order that!  Sounds great.


----------



## Constance (Jan 11, 2008)

I assume the cheese is grated first??


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, it's grated.  I just mix the various grated cheeses together, and place them in a casserole, with a dollop of the olive relish in the center, then bake.

This is going on the menu where I work starting tomorrow.  Yeehaa!


----------



## QSis (Jan 14, 2008)

What's not to love???

Also, for the lazy at-home cook that I am,  I like the fact that you let the guests spread the stuff on the toasts themselves.  So tedious for me to have to do it for them, THEN brown the topped toasts on a cookie sheet.

(I just re-read this and I hope it doesn't sound sarcastic, because I'm being sincere)

Nice going, Allen!

Lee


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 14, 2008)

I gotta read it more and better cause no time to pay attention as I'm supposed to be studying, but I will later and then, I'll comment.
It's a lot of ingredients and a lot to take in in one tiny sitting here. I must pay attention.
Personally, I love olives.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 14, 2008)

another yummy baked cheese is brie:

chill and slice in half a wedge or small wheel of brie and spread several tablespoons of basil pesto inside before puting it back together.  In a dish heat in the oven until gooey (or microwave on high about 45 sec.)  Really simple and really good.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 16, 2008)

THANK YOU ROBO!

I was given a 10" wheel of Brie a few weeks ago.  I need to use it up before it goes bad, and was wondering how I was going to do that.

Now, I gotta get some Pesto (or make it).  I absolutely love Pesto.


----------



## Rom (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds YUM! how'd it go?


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't done anything with the Brie, yet.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds great maestro!


----------

